# Archery Software?



## Scrapes-n-Scratches (Jan 3, 2010)

Hey Guys I was just wanting to know what is the best Archery Software out there now. I had archer's advantage and it was pretty good just wondering if there is anything better?


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

I'll tell ya, the new Archer's Mark is awesome! This is for use in the field (for set-up and marks). If you are needing software for all the bow and arrow set-up factors, AA and TAP are both very good. Some get different answers from the two, but I'm sure with the variances in their chosen software formats, that is to be expected! I know they both work because I know people who use both programs and have had great results. :smile::smile:



AthensStaffer said:


> Hey Guys I was just wanting to know what is the best Archery Software out there now. I had archer's advantage and it was pretty good just wondering if there is anything better?


----------



## number three (Aug 12, 2006)

*I agree*



NEVADAPRO said:


> I'll tell ya, the new Archer's Mark is awesome! This is for use in the field (for set-up and marks). If you are needing software for all the bow and arrow set-up factors, AA and TAP are both very good. Some get different answers from the two, but I'm sure with the variances in their chosen software formats, that is to be expected! I know they both work because I know people who use both programs and have had great results. :smile::smile:


yes it works for me... i have my itouch with me all the time anyways so why not use it for archery too. It's less technical, set up is so much easier. also easy from going one bow to the other. I compared it to my AA Palm and its dead on the settings... 200 bucks for an itouch, 20 bucks for Archer's Mark... easily setting up your sight marks...... PRICELESS.


----------



## pabowman (Jun 19, 2005)

*i use*

I use the Pinwheel software and its the best i have found yet...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

NEVADAPRO said:


> I'll tell ya, the new Archer's Mark is awesome! This is for use in the field (for set-up and marks). If you are needing software for all the bow and arrow set-up factors, AA and TAP are both very good. Some get different answers from the two, but I'm sure with the variances in their chosen software formats, that is to be expected! I know they both work because I know people who use both programs and have had great results. :smile::smile:





number three said:


> yes it works for me... i have my itouch with me all the time anyways so why not use it for archery too. It's less technical, set up is so much easier. also easy from going one bow to the other. I compared it to my AA Palm and its dead on the settings... 200 bucks for an itouch, 20 bucks for Archer's Mark... easily setting up your sight marks...... PRICELESS.


On behalf of the Archer's Mark development team, "Thank You" for the comments. Just 1 favor to ask, please post a written review on the iTunes Store. :teeth:


----------

